
The time I 'nearly' solved the Twin Prime Conjecture - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/the-time-i-nearly-solved-the-twin-prime-conjecture-8f033030fe90#.2rokf2ura
======
circumlocutious
I once had a similar experience with the Goldbach conjecture, funnily enough.

~~~
perflexive
And I once had a very similar experience "breaking" RSA. Haha

